# Poverty in your city



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

If people would beso kind as to write the deffinition of poverty along with their stats it would realy make this thread more useful..



thanks in advance ( and ofcause thanks too all who have already done thins )


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris1491 said:


> Dutch unemployment is the lowest of the Union, always competing with Denmark about who has the lowest.


At the moment it is. According to Eurostat the 2006 unemployment figures for member states were:

Poland 13.8%
Slovakia 13.4%
France 9.5%
Bulgaria 9.0%
Greece 8.9%
Spain 8.5%
Germany 8.4%
Belgium 8.2%
Finland 7.7%
Portugal 7.7%
Hungary 7.5%
Romania 7.3%
Malta 7.3%
Czech Rep. 7.1%
Sweden 7.1%
Latvia 6.8%
Italy 6.8%
Slovenia 6.0%
Estonia 5.9%
Lithuania 5.6%
United Kingdom 5.3%
Luxembourg 4.7%
Austria 4.7%
Cyprus 4.6%
Ireland 4.4%
Denmark 3.9%
Netherlands 3.9%

Of course having a job doesn't mean you are not poor.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Obscene said:


> 16% of the *kids in Sweden (0-17)* appearantly live in "poor-households" by our standars. Especially those with a single parent or born to non-european immigrants.
> 
> In Malmö it's 31% obviously.
> In Gothenburg 20,7.
> In Stockholm 19.


Using US definitions would lower those numbers significantly of course. Poverty doesn't really exist in the Nordic countries at all (except for in parts of Malmö maybe).


----------



## virgule82 (Apr 9, 2007)

In Norway, the poverty rate is about 5.2%, based on a poverty definition of less than 50% of median net income (after paying taxes) or about $15,300. This includes students etc. The unemployment rate is 2.7% -we need more workers!.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

staff said:


> Using US definitions would lower those numbers significantly of course. Poverty doesn't really exist in the Nordic countries at all (except for in parts of Malmö maybe).


yes, true.


----------



## Jape (Feb 8, 2005)

Couldn't find any Helsinki-related stats, but according to Eurostat the poverty rate in Finland as a whole is 11%, based on a poverty definition of *less than 60% of median net income*. 11% doesn't sound too good, but poverty in Finland can't be compared to poverty in say, US.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> New York is that poor??


19.1% is an acceptable rate to me given the fact that the city absorbed 3.5 million immigrants during the period and as most people know the 70's saw a major loss of working and middle class jobs. Additionally, America's central city saw the dissolvement of the family unit in the same period, creating many unnecessary poor in the process.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

The median household income for the Detroit Metro area was about $50,000 in 2000. That means that if you only counted the households who earned less than $25,000, then as many as 25% of households would be in poverty. But I find it strange that a family that earns $25,000 a year could be considered impoverished. I make barely half that and I'm doing just fine. Granted, I'm unmarried and don't have kids, but still...

About 10% of the Detroit Metro is in poverty according to U.S. standards. But like I said before, it depends on the country what it means to be in poverty.


----------



## virgule82 (Apr 9, 2007)

hudkina said:


> The median household income for the Detroit Metro area was about $50,000 in 2000. That means that if you only counted the households who earned less than $25,000, then as many as 25% of households would be in poverty. But I find it strange that a family that earns $25,000 a year could be considered impoverished. I make barely half that and I'm doing just fine. Granted, I'm unmarried and don't have kids, but still...
> 
> About 10% of the Detroit Metro is in poverty according to U.S. standards. But like I said before, it depends on the country what it means to be in poverty.


It also depends on the prices. The poverty limit for a single person in Norway is, as I said, about a net income of $15,000. That sounds like a lot, but Norway also happens to be most expensive country in the world. 15000 in the US goes a LOT further than it does in Norway


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

joaquin said:


> *ok, but outside of the poverty line is someone still classified as poor, or low income???
> is poverty line the measure of extreme proverty or all types of poverty??
> when your out of the poverty line are you then in the middle class?
> i know, dumb question but its been stuck to me for ages*


1. Outside of poverty there are still people that are considered poor. For example in NYC an additional 9% are considered poor. 

2. Poverty in the US is the measure of who is extremely and very poor, it excludes the people who are just poor.

3. When you're out of poverty you are then in the working poor class.


----------

